
Prolonged presence of SARS-CoV-2 viral RNA in faecal samples - saadalem
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/langas/article/PIIS2468-1253(20)30083-2/fulltext
======
masonic
I'm not seeing them make a distinction between finding just SARS-CoV-2 RNA
fragments and finding _active_ , infectious SARS-CoV-2 in stools. Does anybody
know?

